# Sudden Burst of Singing



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

I wasn't sure if this would go in health since it's kind of a behavioral thing, but I thought I'd put it here just to be safe

So starting this last week or two Kirby has become one chatty little Kathy! He is singing and talking his little heart out as much as he probably can. 

Normally, he only talks when we cue him to or sometimes he'll talk to his food ("how are you?" "good morning" "I love you"). He sings when he wants attention or if we cue him, or when greeting someone (his way of saying hello is a big loud wolf whistle, then if the person starts interacting with him he gives a tiny little heart wings and starts talking and singing). 

Lately, though, he'll sometimes sing and talk when there's nobody in the room! He's started singing and talking to water sounds (the rain once and the faucet running another time), he'll do it just for no apparent reason, he'll do it for basically any excuse it seems. 

I have three theories: 
1. It's mating season and I should enjoy this while it lasts
2. It's a sign that he's coming out of his shell more (this is what I'm hoping for)
3. He's trying to get treats/attention because sometimes he'll get a treat for all the hard work and oftentimes if he goes on long enough we'll give him attention

Or maybe some combination of the three?

What do you guys think? Whatever it is, we're all really enjoying the musical ambiance


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd vote for him settling in since he's not really singing at one particular object (i.e. picked something he views as a mate and is courting it.)


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I agree with roxy! I think it's just him settling in/coming out of his shell. Once Odie was comfortable in his environment he WOULD NOT STOP SINGING. And although he probably thinks his songs are beautifully crafted and make him a hen-magnet, he truly is one of the worst singers i've had LMAO. 
One day I was wondering if he was a boy or girl because he wouldn't make a sound, the next you couldn't shut him up if you tried lol.


----------



## ParrotLover2001 (Dec 30, 2016)

My cockatiel songs only when I'm in the room. He does my most hated sound, the garage doors opening/closing (he is above the garage) along with my spray bottle (used for misting my birds and watering my plants) which at first I thought he has an illness, then days later, it's more clear and I knew what it was. I'm still scared when he does it.
I also hate his loud screams, when he mixes jingle bells with the imperial march, and when he gets my lovebird involved.
He knows I hate these sounds, so he waits till I'm in the room to do them. 


Sent from my iPod touch


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. Jaid is an extremely loud bird. While it doesn't start off loud, it's never ending. Me and my father have clocked him in 5 minutes straight of his laugh sound. And if someone calls at him? He kicks it up to a much _louder_ and more obnoxious sound.

He's much louder than my aratinga conure (who have a reputation to be noisy). My conure normally just murmurs while Jaid about pops a blood vessel


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh my god, a lot of these stories really made me laugh! :rofl:

I'm glad it's likely because he's settling in; he's not very loud (though his voice carries through the whole house), but he keeps it up for longer than usual! On the other hand, he seems to be mysteriously drinking more water, lol. 

I'll try to get a video of his talking soon if I can. Before he would usually shut up as soon as I got out the camera, but now that he doesn't shut up maybe he'll let me film him :lol:


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

My guys carry on all day! Nonstop whistling, chatting, and a little bit of whining from Phoenix. Sounds like he's just a happy guy


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

Sounds like he is feeling comfortable!
Puck is only just starting to copy melodies, but he does it mostly when there is someone in the room. The only really 'loud' sound he makes is when someone leaves the room or when he hears people in the hallway. I call it his "yoohoo?" sound because that's what it sounds like to me  (it honestly is not that bad. Even when right next to his cage it doesn't hurt your ears or anything like that)
I've gotten in the habit of whistling back at him from the hall when I hear him, and he usually is quiet for a while then. 

Did you guys teach your tiels any melodies or songs?


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

He's learning the Andy Griffith theme, but he's not very good at it, haha. He only knows the first part, and not very well. Still, we whistle it for him and he gets a little better at it as time goes by. Mostly we just get talking, chirping, wolf whistles, and his own personal melodies


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I am attempting to teach Puck The Addams Family themesong. No luck yet, but he only recently started picking up on "Hey Puckie" and "Hey Puck-a-puck" and those are things I say to him multiple times a day! :lol:

Do you just whistle it for him or do you also play him a recording sometimes? Cool to hear he is getting better at it every time you guys practice!


----------



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

We whistle to him and I play a recording to him as well. 

I've also recently began to hear "kirby bird" in his vocabulary. I can't believe he's still learning new words! He has a bit of a long list.


----------

